# Petrol.Gas in the capitaln



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, I just heard that the Petroleum Authority of Thailand (PTT)have announced that no fuel sales or deliveries will be allowed from tomorrow - it could get sticky down there for a week or too - go fill up quick!

Also United Front for Democracy against Dictatorship (UDD) TV and Radio stations will be closed too. Although there are rumours that this was expected and some 'pirate' stations have been set up ready. PTV is said to be not in the closure list, but will be monitored.


----------

